# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Zbyt mało neutrocytów i za dużo limfocytów

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Poziom neutrocytów we krwii wynosi 24%, pał 1% więc znacznie odbiega od normy. Natomiast poziom limfocytów mam na poziomie 68%. Mam 18 lat, ważę 68 kg i mam 182 cm wzrostu. Czy są to prawidłowe wyniki czy lepiej udać się do jakiegoś specjalisty ?

Pozdrawiam Kuba

----------


## nnn123

1. Co to robi w dziale onkologia???
2. Gdzie są normy laboratoryjne z tego badania???
3. Masz najprawdopodobniej infekcję wirusową, choć nie podałeś innych szczegółów. Kup witaminę C i idź do lekarza.

----------

